# [SOLVED] Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!



## Octabus (18. März 2017)

*[SOLVED] Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Grüße euch!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laptop und da ich im Bezug auf Kaufempfehlungen mit dieser Community hier immer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, so werde ich mich nun auch mit diesem Anliegen an euch wenden! Bin für jeden Vorschlag und jede konstruktive Einwendung wirklich sehr dankbar!

Budget: 1000 Euro, flexibel: Wenn sich ein Aufpreis lohnt, dann könnte ich für diesen noch Augen zudrücken
Anwendungsbereich: Gaming (Path of Exile, Dota 2, graphisch forderndstes wäre Witcher 3), Multimedia (Videos), Studium (vor allem Schreibarbeiten)
Bildschirmgröße: Sollte 15,6'' nicht übersteigen
Bildschirmauflösung: 1920 x 1080 mindestens, höher ist nicht unbedingt nötig
Glare/Matt: Glatt vorzuziehen, Kompromissbereitschaft
Akkulaufzeit: Schwieriger Punkt ... für Vorlesungen könnte ich hier schon ein paar Stunden brauchen
Gewicht: Nicht zu schwer aber muss jetzt auch keine Feder sein
Besondere Anforderungen: Mindestens 500 GB Speicher, SSD wünschenswert, Unterstützung Windows 7 und Linux Mint wünschenswert


Das ist im Wesentlichen das Anforderungsprofil, welches ich, denke ich, verwirklichen lassen sollte zu diesem Preis. Kompromissbereit bin ich auch bei vielen Bereichen! Wichtig ist mir schon eine ordentliche Tastatur eine brauchbare Performance, aber Witcher 3 muss jetzt nicht unbedingt auf sonderlich hohen Settings laufen.

Was meint ihr dazu?


EDIT: Die Entscheidung ist gefallen, siehe den Post hier für die Ausführung:
Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!


----------



## Abductee (18. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Aktuell läuft noch das Verkaufsfenster für österreichischen Studenten:
Produkte - u:book - Universitat Wien
Fast alle Modelle haben 3 Jahre Garantie

Generell find ich Studium und Spielenotebook sehr schwer zu kombinieren.
Die günstigen Spielenotebooks sind großteils unbrauchbar für den mobilen Einsatz.
Sei es von den Abmessungen, Gewicht, Akkulaufzeit, Tastatur oder den Garantiebedingungen.
Treue und lange Schreibmaschinen wären HP Elite/ZBook oder Thinkpad T/X/P.
12-14" ist optimal fürs Spazierentragen und für längeres angenehmes Tippen würd ich so oder so einen 22/24"er empfehlen.
Dort könnte man auch einen (alten) Spielerechner anstecken.


----------



## Octabus (18. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

@Abductee:

Danke für Deine schnelle und konstruktive Antwort!

Studium und Gaming lässt sich schon eher schwer kombinieren, das stimmt: Was ich jetzt so auf "http://www.notebookcheck.com/" ausfindig machen konnte, waren folgende Informationen:

Top 10 mobile Gaming-Notebooks im Test bei Notebookcheck - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Mobile Gaming-Notebooks, die sich sowohl für Studium als auch Gaming (da leicht und leistungsvoll) anbieten - klar, dass wir uns hier in einem Preissegment jenseits der angepeilten 1000 Euro befinden und mit dem Doppelten oder fast noch mehr rechnen müssen. Einer hätte mich davon positiv angesehen (1300 Euro, Asus), aber 17,3'' Zoll sind dann doch zu viel des Guten!


Ich könnte Abstriche im Bezug auf die Leistung machen - dann läuft eben Witcher 3 nicht. Dota 2 oder ähnliche Spiele sollten aber schon laufen, von dem kann ich bei den Anforderungen dieser Spiele aber dann doch ausgehen!

Die u:book-Aktion macht einen guten Eindruck, folgende Modelle stechen mir dabei ins Auge:
Lenovo ThinkPad T560, Core i5-6200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (20FH0022GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Lenovo ThinkPad T460, Core i5-6200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (20FN003LGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Lenovo ThinkPad X260, Core i5-6200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (20F600A1GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Diskussion/Fragen/Produktvorstellung: HP ZBook 15u mobile Workstation  - Produkte - u:book-Forum


----------



## Abductee (18. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Das neue ZBook find ich super, richtig schön verarbeitet.
Kein  Vergleich zu den kunststofflastigen Vorgängern.


----------



## Octabus (18. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Ja, habe meine Augen auch sehr darauf gelegt und es wirkt durch und durch ansprechend! Windows 7 unterstützt es leider nicht, aber solange Linux läuft, kann ich mit Windows 10 dann auch einen Kompromiss eingehen!

Spricht irgendwas gegen das Notebook? Im Vergleich zu den anderen, die auf u:book so angeboten werden, finde ich schon, dass dieses sehr positiv heraussticht!


----------



## Abductee (18. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Die AMD-GPU ist schon richtig alt und ich wüsste nicht ob dir der Witcher darauf vernünftig läuft.
AMD FirePro W4190M Benchmarks and Specs - NotebookCheck.net Tech


----------



## Octabus (18. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Ja, gut - "Witcher 3" sollte jetzt nicht das Hindernis darstellen, kann für graphisch aufwendige Spiele kompromisshalber auf meinen Standcomputer dann auch ausweichen, der mir das Spiel dann geschmeidig wiedergeben kann. Solange "Dota 2" und ähnlich fordernde Spiele halbwegs laufen, werde ich nicht klagen!

Ist der Bildschirm jetzt matt oder glänzend? Soll ich mir Windows 10 holen oder auf 8.1 ausweichen? Der vernünftigste Schritt scheint es ohnehin zu sein, mir das Betriebssystem separat zu holen (kostet sonst fast 90 Euro, die Win 10 Pro 64x). Damit bin ich dann auch flexibler und man hat mehr Überblick, bei vorinstallierten Angelegenheiten weiß man ja nie, was sich so abspielt.


----------



## Abductee (18. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Matt

HP ZBook 15u G4 Workstation - Win 10 Pro Y6K02EA#ABD - ACP Education Shop

Mit den richtigen Datenschutzeinstellungen ist Windows 10 OK.
Würd ich auch nichts anderes verwenden.
Welcher Fachbereich wirds bei dir?


----------



## Octabus (18. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Danke, du hilfst mir wirklich sehr weiter!

Gut zu wissen, matt ist sicher schon einmal vorteilhaft! Von der eingebauten Grafikkarte sehe ich, dass diese eher für andere Bereiche wie Gaming optimiert ist und ich mir jetzt vom Spielen her nicht allzu viel erwarten sollte. Aber so allgemeine Titel sollten damit schon flüssig laufen beziehungsweise zahlt sich die Investition in diese aus, selbst wenn ich CAD ect. nicht verwende?

Okay, also Windows 10 ist die Wahl. Vielleicht hat sich da etwas geändert, wer weiß. Habe zwar in punkto Datenabgreiferei viel Negatives diesbezüglich gehört, aber wer weiß ...


Jus oder Informatik. Bin dabei, den Wechsel zu vollziehen.


----------



## Abductee (18. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

ThinkPad University T570 (20HAS03500) - Laptop & PC
Die 940MX ist ca. gleichstark wie die W4190M. 
(Vorrausgesetzt sie ist mit GDDR5 bestückt)


----------



## Octabus (18. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Ähm, das verwirrt mich jetzt? Soll ich das ThinkPad dem HP ZBook nun vorziehen beziehungsweise was spricht jetzt für das ThinkPad?


----------



## Daniel87 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

ASUS TP501UQ-FZ119T Convertible kaufen | SATURN

hab ich letztens bei Saturn gesehen. Bin grad selber nebenbei für die Abendschule am Suchen.

Schon ne Frechheit was die sonst nur für die Teile ohne separate GPU verlangen


----------



## Abductee (18. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*



Octabus schrieb:


> Ähm, das verwirrt mich jetzt? Soll ich das ThinkPad dem HP ZBook nun vorziehen beziehungsweise was spricht jetzt für das ThinkPad?



Nur eine Alternative.
Die 16GB RAM + Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten sind beim ZBook schon nicht schlecht.
Beim Thinkpad hättest du mit einem weiteren 8GB-Riegel Dualchannel RAM.

Leider sind beide so neu das man keine Testberichte für einen vernünftigen Vergleich findet.


----------



## Octabus (18. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Okay, gut zu wissen! Schwierig, schwierig!

Kurz gesagt mache ich also mit beiden nichts falsch? Um 1300 Euro gibt es also keine wirklichen Wunderleister - entweder Mobilität oder Leistung?

Hm, Witcher 3 muss ja jetzt auch nicht unbedingt sein. Aber wundert mich, dass die Grafikkarte Bioshock auch nicht so recht packt. (38 FPS auf Mittel bei 1300 Euro)

Gibt da den Test Asus GL702VM-GC102D Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests der mich an sich sofort angesprochen hätte, mit 17,2'' aber ein wenig ... abschreckend.


----------



## Abductee (18. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Asus ist auch zum Abschrecken.
Die machen sich schick am Schreibtisch, das wars aber auch.
Der Support ist unterste Schublade und wenn du nach 6 Monaten einen defekten Akku reklamierst wirst du nur einen Kostenvoranschlag bekommen.

Um 1500€ würdest ein XPS 15 mit einer schnellen GTX 1050 bekommen.
Aber nur ein Jahr Garantie (erweiterbar) und gestartet sind wir mal bei 1000€


----------



## Zocker_Boy (18. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Mein Tipp:
HP Pavilion 15-bc084ng silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dank Quad Core CPU und GTX 960M absolut spieletauglich und bietet auch eine annehmbare Akkulaufzeit. Obendrauf absolut in deinem Budget


----------



## Firehunter_93 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Naja ne 960m als absolut spieletauglich bezeichnen, würde ich jetzt nicht so bestätigen  die war schon lahm, als sie rauskam. Ich würde iwas mit mindestens einer 1050 kaufen, damit du auch nochn bisschen länger was davon hast. 

MSI GL62 7RD-083 Gaming Notebook bei notebooksbilliger.de 
Dazu noch ne SSD.


----------



## Octabus (18. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Danke für das steigende Interesse und die vielen Vorschläge!

Vom Preis her bin ich halbwegs flexibel, wirklich wichtig ist mir, dass ich halt etwas Gescheites bekomme und eine nachhaltige Arbeits- und Spieleplattform. In meinem Preissegment sollte das (mit Abstrichen) auf jeden Fall möglich sein - schwierig ist es für mich halt, weil ich natürlich bei diesem investierten Kapital die bestmögliche Entscheidung treffen möchte und die große Auswahl das Treffen einer Wahl keineswegs einfacher macht!

Also von Asus kann man mir abraten und ich soll diesen vergessen, den ich "vorgeschlagen" habe? 17,2'' ist mir zwar ohnehin zu groß, fand die Performance für die 1300 Euro aber ganz beeindruckend.

Derzeit tendiere ich nach wie vor zum ZBook 15u - so richtig gefestigt ist die Entscheidung dann aber doch noch nicht, weil ich nicht so recht weiß, ob die Leistung dessen meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird. Andererseits muss ich mich natürlich auch zu Kompromissbereitschaft motivieren ... Gaming sollte jetzt auch nicht die oberste Priorität sein, aber Titel wie Dota 2 oder eventuell auch Path of Exile sollten auf jeden Fall ohne Probleme stabil laufen! "Witcher 3" ist jetzt nicht unbedingt notwenig, wenn es der Mehraufpreis / Verlust an Mobilität nicht hergibt.

Prioritäten: Flüssiges Laufen der Betriebssysteme und Standardanwendungen > Gute Verarbeitung Tastatur und Display > Schnittstellen > Größe > Laufbarkeit Linux > Sound > Mobilität > Gaming-Performance > Gewicht > Akku-Laufzeit > Wartbarkeit > Optik


----------



## Octabus (19. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Was meint ihr zu diesem Modell: ASUS ROG FX502VM-DM112T Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Daniel87 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*



Octabus schrieb:


> Was meint ihr zu diesem Modell: ASUS ROG FX502VM-DM112T Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich



Ganz in Ordnung, Prozessor schwächer als beim MSI, dafür stärkere GPU. Allerdings mit dementsprechenenden Aufpreis. Ich würde eher zum Asus tendieren, da die CPU vom MSI (meiner Meinung nach) doch recht kräftig für die Gpu ist. Aber kommt auch immer auf die Anwendungen drauf an.


----------



## Daniel87 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Sonst bei One.de vielleicht mal stöbern,

ONE GAMING K73-6O2 WIN 10 ( Clevo N170 ) by: ONE GAMING - ONE Computer

oder

ONE GAMING K56-6O2 SE ( Clevo N150 ) by: ONE GAMING - ONE Computer


----------



## Octabus (19. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Was spricht jetzt bis auf den niedrigeren Preis für diese Modelle beziehungsweise würden diese einen nennenswerten Unterschied bieten?

Schon langsam muss ich meine Suche wirklich eingrenzen. Am besten bitte über geizhals.at verlinken, da ich hier beispielsweise zusätzliche Versandkosten habe:

Austria:
payment in advance, sofortueberweisung.de € 12.99.
PayPal € 28.93.

Das K73 hat halt einen leistungsstärkeren Prozessor und das K56 kostet halt um einiges weniger.


Den Asus ROG kann ich morgen gleich begutachten, weil er für mich sehr verfügbar ist in der gesamten Umgebung.


----------



## Daniel87 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Ahhh kacke, Vorgänger GPU, sry verguckt, deswegen auch recht günstig. Der K73 hat halt noch 17", der K56    15".

Dann bleib beim Asus, scheint für mich das attraktivste Anbebot zu sein.


----------



## Octabus (19. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Für mich derzeit auch. Spätestens morgen nach der Begutachtung sehe ich dann, ob ich mir selbst grünes Licht geben kann!

Die Win10-x64-Lizenz, die dabei ist, kann ich aber jederzeit auch dazu nutzen, das System neu zu installieren, oder? Oder wie läuft das bei Win10 jetzt?


----------



## Daniel87 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Bitte berichten, würde mich auch dafür interessieren


----------



## Octabus (20. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

So, ich war heute beim Mediamarkt und habe mich schlau gemacht:

Das Modell selbst gefällt mir ganz gut - vom Gehäuse, Gewicht und der allgemeinen Haptik ist es so, wie ich es mir erwartet habe. Kann also von diesem Punkt her keine negativen Eindrücke nennen!

ABER:

Ich habe mich zusätzlich dazu noch von einem Mitarbeiter dort beraten lassen und bin glücklicherweise an einen äußerst kompetenten geraten, welcher mir folgendes Modell sehr ans Herz gelegt hat:

ASUS Gaming-Notebook FX502VM-FY253T (90NB0DR5-M04300) Gaming Notebooks online kaufen bei MediaMarkt

Prozessor:
    Intel® Core™ i7-7700HQ Prozessor (6M Cache, bis zu 3.80 GHz)
Gerätetyp:
    Gaming-Notebook
Bildschirmdiagonale (cm/Zoll):
    39.6 cm / 15.6 Zoll
Größe je Platte (GB):
    1000 GB HDD + 128 GB SSD
Arbeitsspeicher-Größe:
    16 GB
Grafikkarte:
    NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 1060 3GB
Betriebssystem des Gerätes:
    Windows 10 Home


Er konnte mich irgendwie doch sehr überzeugen, dass die 200 Euro Mehrkosten in diesem Fall äußerst gut angelegt wären (besserer Prozessor, mehr Arbeitsspeicher und vor allem mehr Speicherplatz im Allgemeinen). Ich würde von meinem aktuellen Standpunkt aus nun seit dem Besuch diesen erwerben. Wie steht ihr dazu? Kommende zwei Tage soll es soweit sein!


----------



## Abductee (20. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Gibts beim e-tec günstiger.
e-tec.at / Notebooks 15"-15,6" / ASUS ROG FX502VM-FY256T (90NB0DR5-M04430)
Die 3GB Grafikspeicher werden bei vielen Spielen limitieren, für die Zukunft würd ich mir da nicht zu viel erwarten.
Mehr Geld für mehr Speicherplatz wäre in einer größeren SSD besser aufgehoben.
Eine HDD ist ein einem mobilen Gerät zu defektanfällig.


----------



## Octabus (20. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Ist aber nicht "derselbe"? Beim ersten Überfliegen hat der beispielsweise nur 8 GB RAM, soweit ich das aufgefasst habe?


----------



## Abductee (20. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Stimmt, war ein Zahlendreher bei mir.


----------



## Octabus (20. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die 3GB Grafikspeicher werden bei vielen Spielen limitieren, für die Zukunft würd ich mir da nicht zu viel erwarten. Mehr Geld für mehr Speicherplatz wäre in einer größeren SSD besser aufgehoben. Eine HDD ist ein einem mobilen Gerät zu defektanfällig.



Nachteile wird es immer geben und mir ist auch klar, dass ich wahrscheinlich mehr fürs Geld mit der "PC + Laptop"-Methode bekommen würde, aber ich muss jetzt einfach einmal die räumlichen Abhängigkeiten beenden und das Kapital ist ja da. Ich arbeite zu viel mit technischen Geräten und denke, da kann ich schon guten Gewissens investieren!

Sind die 3 GB wirklich so ein großes Problem? Die nächste Stufe würde wieder 200-300 Euro mehr kosten und dann wäre ich schon 600 Euro über meinem angesetzten Startkapital, das ist zu viel - das mit der HDD und SSD ist nachvollziehbar, aber ich sehe keine besseren Alternativen? Es muss sich ja auch verwirklich lassen!

Das jetzige Angebot mit 1400 Euro ist nun das obere Limit, höher darüber hinaus will ich nun echt nicht mehr schießen. Ich muss nur wissen, ob es um das Geld nicht noch etwas Besseres gibt und ob ich guten Gewissens zuschlagen kann.


----------



## Abductee (20. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Speicher auf Grafikkarten: 3, 4, 6 & 8 GB VRAM im direkten Vergleich - ComputerBase
Wenn der VRAM voll ist, ruckelt es oder Texturen werden verzögert nachgeladen.

Die GTX 1060 hört sich natürlich toll an, du musst dir halt im klaren sein das eine 1050 mit 4GB bei vielen Spielen ein flüssigeres Bild darstellen kann.
Wenn es keine andere Option gibt, schlag zu.
 Du musst dir halt nur bewusst sein das du mit dem VRAM haushalten musst.
Details, AA oder Auflösung mit der Hand so einstellen das du nicht über die 3GB drüber kommst.


----------



## Octabus (20. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Das sind die Nachteile, aber keine Alternativen. Es vergrößert meinen Handelsspielraum nicht und ich wüsste nicht, wie ich darauf reagieren sollte. Im Moment wirkt es so, als wäre das der Preis für die Ersparnis. Am wichtigsten ist es mir, dass meine Alltags-Titel wirklich stabil laufen. Alles andere ist für mich zweitrangig und wohl auch nicht verwirklichbar, sofern ich nicht an den 2000 Euro kratzen will.


----------



## Abductee (20. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Schau mal auf ✅ Die schnellsten Gaming Laptops, High-End Notebooks und Desktop-PCs von XMG und SCHENKER, gefertigt in Deutschland mit aktuellster Hardware und maximaler Leistung, im Konfigurator frei zusammenstellen und online kaufen bei mySN.de!
Da kannst du nach deinen Wünschen konfigurieren und der Support ist auch super.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (20. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Die Schenker und Aorus Geräte hatten wir schon in der Diskussion, die sind halt vom Barebone her nicht ganz so toll.
Außerdem vom Design her zu verspielt, passt jetzt nicht unbedingt so gut ins Umfeld einer Uni.

Wie ist eigentlich die Akkulaufzeit bei Schenker so?


----------



## Octabus (21. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop fÃ¼r Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Aber auf der anderen Seite werden mir die Gaming-Notebooks dann auch wieder ausgeredet und ich kann die Argumente irgendwie sehr nachvollziehen, deshalb werde ich wieder einmal mit der Bestellung warten. Beiträge aus anderen Diskussionen meinen:

"Alright. so. here's what you do.
you dont get a gaming notebook
because no matter how expensive of one you get they never are the best
so. you save your money right now and get a decent just normal laptop
8 gig of ram. decent i5
250gb ssd maybe
or 500g hdd
you do that. and then when you want to play games. you go for liquidsky
then when you have your whole living situation figured out. and have some money saved up. you build yourself a nice desktop"


Es ist nicht leicht, irgendwie hat er ja auch ziemlich recht damit ...
Dann noch: Why You Shouldn't Purchase a Gaming Laptop


----------



## seahawk (21. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Ich habe gerade den für meine Frau gekauft, die einen Laptop suchte, der bei Bedarf abends auch zum Zocken (PoE, Grim Dawn) dient. 

Lenovo Legion Y520, Core i5-7300HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 128GB SSD (80WK0042GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

8GB nachgerüstet und fertig. Akkulaufzeit kann allerdings für die Uni eng werden. (~4 Stunden)


----------



## Daniel87 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*



seahawk schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade den für meine Frau gekauft, die einen Laptop suchte, der bei Bedarf abends auch zum Zocken (PoE, Grim Dawn) dient.
> 
> Lenovo Legion Y520, Core i5-7300HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 128GB SSD (80WK0042GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 8GB nachgerüstet und fertig. Akkulaufzeit kann allerdings für die Uni eng werden. (~4 Stunden)



Würde ich definitiv, gegenüber dem Asus. den Vorzug geben


----------



## Octabus (21. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Für 1000 Euro wahrscheinlich auch keine schlechte Idee - stellt sich halt die Frage, ob die 200 Euro zusätzlich die Geforce GTX 1060 3 GB rechtfertigen könnten oder nicht.

Gaming-Notebook worth it or not ... Kann es echt nicht sagen - gut vorstellbar aber, dass diese sehr schnell obsolet werden! Weiß auch echt nicht, ob ich so viel Performance wirklich brauche ... wenn ich nur Dota 2 ab und an spielen will wirkt es wie ein Overkill.

Generell habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich noch immer am Anfang meiner Suche steht irgendwie. xD

Au weia!


Aber wenn die Teile wirklich so schnell obsolet werden wie es heißt und die Kosten für zusätzliche Performance einfach so dermaßen überproportional zunehmen ... dann überlege ich es mir echt noch zweimal, ob es mir 1,4 k wert wäre - weil um das Geld kann man im Bezug auf Desktops und allgemein sehr viel anstellen, vielleicht reicht ja einer um 500-900 Euro auch?


----------



## seahawk (22. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Imho muss man immer einen Kompromiss machen. Wenn man mal etwas zocken will, dann scheiden die reinen Arbeitstiere aus und die reinen Gaming Laptops scheiden imho als Arbeitstier aus. Ich fand den Lenovo einen brauchbaren Kompromiss aus Leistung und Preis. Ich persönlich finde momentan die 1050 als guten Kompromiss. Deutlich mehr Leistung als alles unter 960M aber oft kaum teurer. 

Ich bin überrascht wie gut die Kiste läuft und ganz ehrlich kann man sich z.B. Kantenglättung beim zocken auf einem FHD 15" Display praktisch sparen.


----------



## Octabus (22. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Ja, auf mich wirkt er auch enorm kompromissbetont und das macht ihn ja auch so attraktiv! Dota 2 wird auf diesem zweifelsohne wunderbar laufen und auch sonst die meisten Zeitvertreib-Spielchen - zusätzlich dazu kostet er aber keine 1,4 k und wird eher seinen Anforderungen gerecht!

Lenovo Legion Y520
CPU: Intel Core i5-7300HQ, 4x 2.50GHz • RAM: 8GB DDR4 (1x 8GB, 2 Slots) • HDD: 1TB • SSD: 128GB M.2 PCIe/​AHCI (2280/​M-Key Slot) • Optisches Laufwerk: N/​A • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti (Mobile), 4GB, HDMI, DisplayPort over USB-C • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080, non-glare, IPS • Anschlüsse: 1x USB-C 3.0, 2x USB-A 3.0, 1x USB-A 2.0 1x Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11a/​b/​g/​n/​ac, Bluetooth 4.1 • Cardreader: SD/​SDHC/​SDXC/​MMC • Webcam: 0.9 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Home 64bit • Akku: Li-Polymer, 3 Zellen, 45Wh, 4h Laufzeit • Gewicht: 2.40kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock, beleuchtete Tastatur • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre (Bring-In)

Asus ROG FX502VM
 CPU: Intel Core i5-6300HQ, 4x 2.30GHz • RAM: 8GB DDR4 • HDD: N/​A • SSD: 256GB • Optisches Laufwerk: N/​A • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 3GB (Mobile), 3GB, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080, non-glare • Anschlüsse: 3x USB-A 3.0, 1x Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11a/​b/​g/​n/​ac, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: SD/​SDHC/​SDXC/​MMC • Webcam: 0.9 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Home 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 4 Zellen, 64Wh, 6h Laufzeit • Gewicht: 2.24kg • Besonderheiten: beleuchtete Tastatur, Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre



Stärkerer Prozessor, RAM erweiterbar, intelligentere Speicherverteilung, um einiges schwächere Grafikkarte, weniger Laufzeit, bisschen schwerer ~ 200 Euro

Das Modell um 1,4 k hat natürlich den viel stärkeren Prozessor [Intel® Core™ i7-7700HQ Prozessor (6M Cache, bis zu 3.80 GHz)] und sehr attraktive Daten, aber kostet halt dann doch 400 Euro mehr und ich zweifle stark daran, dass ich diese Leistung dann auch wirklich ausreizen würde - was dazu kommt, altern Gaming-Notebooks ja auch noch viel schneller und die Kosteneffizienz nimmt mit jedem Hunderter immer stärker ab!


Schwierig, schwierig, der Aufpreis auf den Asus ROG (200 Euro) ist weniger attraktiv wie der Aufpreis auf den mit den 1,4 k, aber auch hier hat man halt auf jeden Fall die stärkste Dekadenz ...


----------



## Octabus (22. März 2017)

*AW: Neuer Laptop für Gaming, Multimedia und Studium gesucht!*

Die Würfel sind gefallen - die Entscheidung ist getroffen!

Sie fiel mehr sehr schwer, die Wahl - zugegeben! Viele attraktive Angebote, verschiedenste Herangehensweisen und Blickwinkel von unterschiedlichen Seiten haben mich dabei unterstützt, eine für mich passende Hardware zu finden - lange und intensiv hat es mich beschäftigt und ich könnte keineswegs sagen, dass sich die Entscheidung perfekt anfühlt - besser aber, so denke ich, wie die Alternativen - sei es im Bezug auf Gaming-Notebooks oder ganz anderen Herangehensweisen - die mir angeboten wurden!

Was ist es nun geworden?

Das ist er, der Sieger - der, der den Wettkampf für sich entscheiden konnte: Asus Gaming-Notebook FX502VM-FY253T (90NB0DR5-M04300), Schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Es ist das ASUS Gaming-Notebook FX502VM-FY253T für 1400 Euro geworden.


Prozessor:
    Intel® Core™ i7-7700HQ Prozessor (6M Cache, bis zu 3.80 GHz)
Gerätetyp:
    Gaming-Notebook
Bildschirmdiagonale (cm/Zoll):
    39.6 cm / 15.6 Zoll
Größe je Platte (GB):
    1000 GB HDD + 128 GB SSD
Arbeitsspeicher-Größe:
    16 GB
Grafikkarte:
    NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 1060 3GB
Betriebssystem des Gerätes:
    Windows 10 Home



Warum nun das? Ich werde täglich damit arbeiten, primär in meiner Wohnung - aber doch ab und an damit unterwegs sein. Ich wollte nicht schon wieder auf jeden Euro spielen, bei einer Angelegenheit, mit welcher ich jeden Tag und jede Woche, jedes Monat unzählige Stunden verbringe! Ein Gaming-Desktop lässt sich momentan nicht so erfüllen wie erhofft und auch wenn der Gedanke an die Dekadenz und zusätzlichen Leistungskosten eines Gaming-Notebooks auch von einem flauen Gefühl im Magen begleitet wird - letzten Endes denke ich, dass die Investition meinen Zielen (Unabhängigkeit von Desktop, mehr Mobilität, ausreichend Performance) im Wesentlichen mehr als gerecht wird!


Danke für alle, die mir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite gestanden sind! Insbesondere verweisen möchte ich auf:
iTzZent
Abductee


Ich hoffe, dass dieser Thread anderen auch noch eine Hilfestellung war und verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen!


----------

